
Show HN: Used it, liked it, joined them. Low-code process automation platform - art_usau
http://neaktor.com
======
art_usau
Some context: I recently joined the team as a product manager after using
Neaktor as a back-office for my own project(had to put it on hold for now). We
had some success in Eastern Europe and now I think we are ready to try it out
with English speaking users and looking for beta testers. We are still ironing
out some translation/localization issues.

